# UGA Signing Day...



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is who we have so far:


Hunter Atkinson OL
Kendall Baker OL
Detric Bing-Dukes ILB
Jeb Blazevich TE
Keyon Brown OLB
Nick Chubb RB
Jake Edwards OL
Shattle Fenteng CB
Lamont Gaillard DL
Shaquille Jones S
Gilbert Johnson WR
Rico Johnson WR
Isaiah McKenzie WR
Sony Michel RB
Jacob Park QB
Malcolm Parish CB
Dominick Sanders CB
Dyshon Sims OL
Shakenneth Williams WR
Isaiah Wynn  OL


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)

Watch Live Stream Here!

Twitter Feed

GO DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking good so far......


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)

Richt is now talking in the Live Stream I linked above.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

kid just asked about special teams coach.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> kid just asked about special teams coach.



That was hilarious! Richt handled it nicely.


----------



## K80 (Feb 5, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> That was hilarious! Richt handled it nicely.



How so? for those that didn't get to watch?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

K80 said:


> How so? for those that didn't get to watch?



He didn't let the kid ask another question...said the last question he asked was too hard.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

What's up with elisha shaw?


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Nevermind


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

We really need to snag Andrew Williams and Lorenzo Carter now


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

K80 said:


> How so? for those that didn't get to watch?



He said "Who told this kid to ask this question"  Everyone laughed.  All he would say is that He will tell everyone when he is able to about the next coach.  He then said that everyone will be very excited about special teams once he announces the coach.  The crowd went wild 

I think they are waiting until after signing day to say due to the other coaches request.  JMO


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

BSFR98 said:


> He said "Who told this kid to ask this question"  Everyone laughed.  All he would say is that He will tell everyone when he is able to about the next coach.  He then said that everyone will be very excited about special teams once he announces the coach.  The crowd went wild
> 
> I think they are waiting until after signing day to say due to the other coaches request.  JMO



I don't know if that is it, or if they were just too focused on recruiting to go ahead and solidify the hire.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> We really need to snag Andrew Williams and Lorenzo Carter now



I'm already pumped about this class.  Going 1 for 2 with the above would be amazing.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't know if that is it, or if they were just too focused on recruiting to go ahead and solidify the hire.



As long as we get someone to coach that end then I will be happy


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

The atmosphere seems a lot different this year from what I saw.  Maybe Richt feels really good with who he has coaching and coming in this years classs.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Just saw on a comment board for Saturday's down south that Andrew Williams is pretty sure a dawg from sources of his highschool


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sony Michel is the jewel of that class.

Incredible UM fail.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Dyshon Sims and Malcom Parish not sure weve recieved their letters yet what's up with the south ga boys holding out been committed for months haha turning into a great class and some guys who could probably compete right away


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Sims is in


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Sony Michel is the jewel of that class.
> 
> Incredible UM fail.





Like most, he just wanted to get away from home. Your Canes are signing a great class, too. Miami, as of now, has taken 2 Georgia boys. 

Good luck with the rest of the class, TJ.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Just saw on a comment board for Saturday's down south that Andrew Williams is pretty sure a dawg from sources of his highschool



I think he ends up at Auburn.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Sims is in



As is Parish.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 5, 2014)

2014 ESPN 300 Listing

As of now, Georgia has 10 recruits from the 300 listing.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

2 guys I'm excited to see next year and beyond are Shakenneth Williams and Isaiah McKenzie.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> As is Parish.



Great news SDS hasn't updated parish yet been following there


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> I think he ends up at Auburn.



Would love to see him in red and black


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Would love to see him in red and black



Me too, but this time of the year, every recruit seems to have the potential to be special.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Me too, but this time of the year, every recruit seems to have the potential to be special.



I agree.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

Parrish in.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

No Williams   headed to Auburn


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

BSFR98 said:


> No Williams   headed to Auburn



As expected.  He will be a good one though.  Carter announces in an hour.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> As expected.  He will be a good one though.  Carter announces in an hour.


----------



## BSFR98 (Feb 5, 2014)

Carter all dawg


----------



## deerbandit (Feb 5, 2014)

Carter is a DAWG


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes he is


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2014)

Great class.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 5, 2014)

Small but addressed the needs for a change and addressed them with quality! Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 5, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Small but addressed the needs for a change and addressed them with quality! Go Dawgs!


Completely agree!! GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Feb 5, 2014)

Good job today. Look forward to seeing what the future has to offer.


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 6, 2014)

Wish we had a few more DL in this group.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Sony Michel is the jewel of that class.
> 
> Incredible UM fail.



May not be the best back in the class. Hope we have that problem.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 6, 2014)

Good class. Looking forward to seeing what the two backs can do. I'd expect them both to see plenty of playing time this year unless they simply can pick up pass protection.


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 6, 2014)

Cant wit to see McKenzie back there returning kicks! I guess I'm more fired up about him than any of the others because he was the surprise yesterday


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Cant wit to see McKenzie back there returning kicks! I guess I'm more fired up about him than any of the others because he was the surprise yesterday



I thought we might get McKenzie, but had never heard Atkinson's name until he signed.


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 6, 2014)

Atkinson is quite the enigma.  I can't find much on him.  6'6" 250...supposedly has great hands, great blocker, smart...and some say pretty fast....I actually read a 4.60 guy..any confirmation on any of that?


----------



## WickedKwik (Feb 6, 2014)

MC, try this link...

http://www.hudl.com/athlete/o/581770/highlights/126341376

He appears to have great hands.  Still believe he may end up on the o-line.  Very big kid...


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Atkinson is quite the enigma.  I can't find much on him.  6'6" 250...supposedly has great hands, great blocker, smart...and some say pretty fast....I actually read a 4.60 guy..any confirmation on any of that?



His daddy just left here 5 min ago. 4.62 is what he said. Also, 6' 7''  240lb, accordin to him. Good young man, from a good family


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 6, 2014)

WickedKwik said:


> MC, try this link...
> 
> http://www.hudl.com/athlete/o/581770/highlights/126341376
> 
> He appears to have great hands.  Still believe he may end up on the o-line.  Very big kid...



Why didn't this kid have 20 offers from big time schools, I think we lucked up with a sleeper


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 6, 2014)

WHEW!  just finished watching some video on Isaiah McKenzie....those boys at American Heritage be some ballers.  Michel and McKenzie...wonder what hey gots on the B-team?


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 6, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> His daddy just left here 5 min ago. 4.62 is what he said. Also, 6' 7''  240lb, accordin to him. Good young man, from a good family



the other stuff is great... but this stuff is what needs to be on recruiting reports.





bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Why didn't this kid have 20 offers from big time schools, I think we licked up with a sleeper



you had to know somebody was goin to say something....I won't though

and


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2014)

WickedKwik said:


> MC, try this link...
> 
> http://www.hudl.com/athlete/o/581770/highlights/126341376
> 
> He appears to have great hands.  Still believe he may end up on the o-line.  Very big kid...



I agree.  I think he is given a look at TE this year, as depth is still an issue, but I see him growing into a tackle before long.  That kind of athleticism would be huge to have on the OL.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 6, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> the other stuff is great... but this stuff is what needs to be on recruiting reports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to fix it fast


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 8, 2014)

Woke up bored need to be building baby room furniture but its raining out so I watched some of our guys highlight film and wow nick & Sony are gamers.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 8, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Woke up bored need to be building baby room furniture but its raining out so I watched some of our guys highlight film and wow nick & Sony are gamers.



Solid for sure, but if i could have one 1 RB in this class, it would have been Joe Mixson...absolute stud.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Feb 8, 2014)

Kid is a hauss for sure Oklahoma got a good one.


----------

